# Horror Trivia



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
I was getting impatient waiting for Halloween, so I put together this Horror Trivia. Most of the answers I didn't know, to be honest. Let's see your scores below!

http://www.monstertutorials.com/horror1

www.monstertutorials.com/horror1

I'm also writing up a quiz on Halloween history and lore...stay tuned.

And I love all feedback...especially constructive!

Cheers,
ET


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I got 10 of 15.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

8 correct


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I got the first one right and then figured, if I stop now, I'll have a score of 100%


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

65% for me


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

11 out of 15. Better than I thought I would do going into it!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

10/15

Haha Josh Voorhies?


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

12 out of 15 correct


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Uh-oh...8 out of 15 correct and I guessed at some.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

10/15


----------



## JoeLimon (Oct 2, 2018)

I scored 12 out of 15. Good quiz, though. Thanks!


----------

